# CSNJC Updated



## mormodes (May 19, 2013)

Well, you've already seen Ramon's Paph lowii 'Chunky' and Paph Johanna Burkhardt 'Monster' but there are other paphs we've awarded at Sacramento: http://www.csnjc.org

Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

Lots of winners this time!


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Cleisostoma...:drool:


----------



## eggshells (May 19, 2013)

Nice viet. Kudos to the grower.


----------



## mormodes (May 20, 2013)

I'd be amazed if that didn't make the cover of 'Orchids'.


----------



## valenzino (May 20, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Nice viet. Kudos to the grower.



Nice one but is not Paph.vietnamense but Paph Oh Chi Minh


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Candace (May 21, 2013)

valenzino said:


> Nice one but is not Paph.vietnamense but Paph Oh Chi Minh



Why do you say that?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2013)

if I could grow either like that I'd be more than happy!


----------



## eggshells (May 22, 2013)

Candace said:


> Why do you say that?



Actually it was posted on the link Paph. Ho Chi Minh 'Magnum' CCM 85

Just looked like a vietnamense on first glance. So my mistake.


----------



## Candace (May 22, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Actually it was posted on the link Paph. Ho Chi Minh 'Magnum' CCM 85
> 
> Just looked like a vietnamense on first glance. So my mistake.



You're right about the link.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 23, 2013)

Bump.

The June awards are online. http://www.csnjc.org


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2013)

thanx.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Justin (Jun 24, 2013)

That HCM is to.die for


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2013)

:drool: :clap:


----------



## mormodes (Jul 25, 2013)

The July awards are online http://www.csnjc.org

Don't miss the Speaker's Day. Tickets available via a link on the web page


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Cattleya dichroma -- :drool: :clap:

...and the Paphs and Phrag!


----------



## mormodes (Jul 26, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Cattleya dichroma -- :drool: :clap:
> 
> ...and the Paphs and Phrag!



When they moved Sophronitis into Cattleya they had to change the species name because there already was a C. bicolor. Hence C. dichroma.

The FCC paph ain't too shabby either *G*


----------

